# Kentucky State BBQ Festival 2012 - in full swing. Come EAT at this event



## workoutchamp (Aug 22, 2012)

if this is in the wrong spot, please move it or tell me where to put it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 the post that is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







We had an amazing success last year - you'll want to come and hang out with us this year.

September 8+9, 2012 - this is an EATING event. Come see us and eat the Q. Saturday Night Blues Band - Beer Garden - Wine-a-Ritas machines going all day - both days, Demos, etc.

- and PODGE won't be there. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Tons of videos, pics and info on our website.

http://www.KYBBQFestival.com


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW!  And a bean-eating contest too?  All of Danville will be evacuated on the 10th and 11th!


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 23, 2012)

:-)


----------

